# Back from a trip



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We are back from our snowboarding trip. Well, got back late last Thursday, but had to shovel myself out of bunch of work stuff, so the internets were on the back burner for a few days.

San Diego - San Francisco - Lake Tahoe - San Diego
1350 miles
26 hours total in the car
6 days in a house with 15 adults, two children under 3, one under 7 and a 100+lb wolf dog rescued from Washington woods. 
Unfamiliar places, people, dogs and complete sensory overload
Fireworks (yes, I took him to see fireworks. no lectures, please)
Snow

Dre has been amazing through all of that. Completely unfazed by unattended children bugging the **** out of him, wolf dog trying to eat his food and shredding his toys. Perfectly fine during fireworks, but i did have to hold this 50lb baby in my arms because we had to stand on the same spot for 30 minutes and the pavement was cold. I had to watch him like a hawk around the kids (for his safety mostly), because their parents couldn't be bothered to watch them, so the kids kept trying to shove their finders into Dre's eyes, pull his tail, ears, stick their hands into his bowl, but he did not even look at them. Kids toys were super delicious, though  Also the wolf dog spent an entire week trying to hump him. He is super nice, but does not have much manners, knows 3 commands, and his owners paid as much attention to him as to their child - none. On top of that some people in the house were not dog lovers, so i had to watch 3 kids and 2 dogs at all times. Fun stuff 

Dre was an awesome guard dog and barked at everything that moves, but once we got home he is back to quietly barking at the neighbors through the closed window  

I don't think I could ask for a better dog! And the cat is happy that his bed is back in town


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How fun! 

50 lb! He grew! He will tower over Chase next time we run into you. Chase just weighed in at about 45 lbs this week.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Great trip report! Aren't unattended kids fun? ;-) Sounds like an awesome trip, though! We haven't been to Tahoe since we've had kids (that means 8+ yrs)--I think we are overdue. The pictures are beautiful & capture the trip perfectly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. Next time up drop me a line and we can hike the Bay Area hills.
We are off to Tahoe Thursday. All the kids (4), grand kids (4) & dogs (3) heading up to South Shore for five days. Big 5 bedroom house with fenced yard and is dog friendly that we are renting. Three blocks from lake. Had to book 6 months ago.
Sixtieth birthday present from wife. Pictures upon our return.
RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh RBD so so fun!!! 

We stayed in Homewood (not far from South Shore), and we hiked Ellis Peak, Ellis Lake, Twin Peaks, and Painted Rock. I believe it is part of the PCT/ Tahoe Rim Trail and we started at Barker Pass. All off leash!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Love that first pic. 

Dre looks to be saying, "Eating my food and destroying my toys, really dude? Also, what's with the humping thing?"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That dog is massive! Poor Dre, haha.


----------

